# wpa_supplicant: no suitable network found

## saz

Hey,

I was connecting to a wireless network with WEP encryption. Recently I changed to WPA2 and tried to use wpa_supplicant, however I couldn't connect to my network and got the error "No suitable network found".

I thought I had misconfigured wpa_supplicant.conf and started meddling with the configs until I found out the problem was deeper; I ran a iwlist scan and realized my interface could not even detect my network, I could find all my neighbors AP's but not mine... Checking back at wpa_supplicant I confirmed that it also could detect my neighbors networks but not the one I had it configured to (mine).

So bottom line I changed my network's encryption and now my interface cannot even detect it? My mind is completely boggled and I can't figure out what is going on...

Any ideas/suggestions?

----------

## The Doctor

Please post the following:

```
 /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

/etc/conf.d/net

```

and the output of 

```
sudo ifconfig -a
```

you probably just missed something in one of the config files.

----------

## cach0rr0

when you scan for wireless AP's, do you see ones from multiple different channels, or is every network found on the same channel? 

also, what wireless card, what type of wireless router?

----------

## Etal

Did you by any chance make the network invisible (so it does not broadcast ssid)?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this too :

```

# lspci -n

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## tuber

When I performed the same switch a while ago, the problem was that I had to comment out the following line:

```
#eapol_version=2
```

 I don't remember if I had the scanning problem though.

----------

## mr.sande

Have you configured your router with WPA enterprise? Since you are mentioning eapol.

If your only using normal WPA2 your config should be quite simple like this.

```

network={

        ssid="<network name>"

        psk="<pre-shared key>"

}

```

----------

## saz

OK. Sorry for the delay, but its been some crazy days.

Again, I want to point out that everything was working great with WEP+ifconfig, the problem started with WPA2+wpa_supplicant.

I am seeing networks from different channels and I did not make it invisible (I have SSID Broadcast ticked) but I think that even if it was invisible scan_ssid=1 would fix it?

By the way my wireless card is a Linksys WUSB54Gv4 and I'm using the drivers from the kernel.

As you will see in iwlist scan, I should detect my network ("wlan") but I only detect other ones from my neighbors...

Here we go with the outputs:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

  ssid="wlan"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=RSN

  pairwise=CCMP

  group=CCMP

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="ultrasecretpassword"

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:92:83:1d:8d  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:33 Base address:0xa000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:92:83:25:21  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:a3:64:ed  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-12-17-A3-64-ED-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 10de:03a3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:03ac (rev a1)

00:00.2 0500: 10de:03aa (rev a1)

00:00.3 0500: 10de:03a9 (rev a1)

00:00.4 0500: 10de:03ab (rev a1)

00:00.5 0500: 10de:03a8 (rev a2)

00:00.6 0500: 10de:03b5 (rev a1)

00:00.7 0500: 10de:03b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 0500: 10de:03ad (rev a1)

00:01.1 0500: 10de:03ae (rev a1)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:03af (rev a1)

00:01.3 0500: 10de:03b0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 0500: 10de:03b1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 0500: 10de:03b2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 0500: 10de:03b3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0500: 10de:03b6 (rev a1)

00:02.1 0500: 10de:03bc (rev a1)

00:02.2 0500: 10de:03ba (rev a1)

00:03.0 0604: 10de:03b7 (rev a1)

00:06.0 0604: 10de:03b9 (rev a1)

00:07.0 0604: 10de:03bb (rev a1)

00:09.0 0500: 10de:0369 (rev a1)

00:0a.0 0601: 10de:0360 (rev a2)

00:0a.1 0c05: 10de:0368 (rev a2)

00:0a.2 0500: 10de:036a (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0c03: 10de:036c (rev a1)

00:0b.1 0c03: 10de:036d (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0101: 10de:036e (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:0e.1 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:0e.2 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:0f.0 0604: 10de:0370 (rev a2)

00:11.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:12.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:13.0 0604: 10de:0376 (rev a2)

00:14.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:15.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:16.0 0604: 10de:0378 (rev a2)

00:17.0 0604: 10de:0375 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0604: 10de:0377 (rev a2)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0193 (rev a2)

04:07.0 0401: 13f6:8788

04:0b.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev c0)
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

iwlist scan

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:05:CA:90:E0:E8

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ZON-E0E0"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000045df6d7dc9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 768ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00085A4F4E2D45304530

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000029127A

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD9D0050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010BC32 #snipped because it was making the forum layout all wacky -- cach0rr0

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:05:CA:90:E0:E9

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FON_ZON_FREE_INTERNET"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000045df6d8de9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 765ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0015464F4E5F5A4F4E5F465245455F494E5445524E4554

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000029127A

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:21:91:35:4F:51

                    Channel:2

                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)

                    Quality=45/70  Signal level=-65 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ALEXANDRA-PC_Network"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000002baf8b71932

                    Extra: Last beacon: 714ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0014414C4558414E4452412D50435F4E6574776F726B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030102

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010060FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD050050F20500

                    IE: Unknown: DD750050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001037C60A20216 #same --me again

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0C:C3:52:21:C9

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"vodafone_WPA_21C9"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000062610e4678

                    Extra: Last beacon: 362ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0011766F6461666F6E655F5750415F32314339

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706505420010D14

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:05:CA:74:14:D8

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ZON-14D0"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005e0c81f170

                    Extra: Last beacon: 492ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00085A4F4E2D31344430

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C98B060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0501002D127A

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:16:E6:32:F6:23

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"luispaulabraga"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000063a382b236

                    Extra: Last beacon: 183ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E6C7569737061756C616272616761

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:05:CA:74:14:D9

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FON_ZON_FREE_INTERNET"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005e0c81fb4a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 489ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0015464F4E5F5A4F4E5F465245455F494E5445524E4554

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C98B060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0501002B127A

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C0117FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:1B:11:E4:67:8E

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"DGNetwork"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000365532041e
```

dmesg | tail

```
[   53.264888] usb 2-3: uevent

[   53.264945] usb 2-3:1.0: uevent

[   53.265414] usb usb1: uevent

[   53.265471] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[   53.265510] usb 1-2: uevent

[   53.265572] usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

[   54.646649] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 3, CWmax: 4, Aifs: 2, TXop: 102.

[   54.646652] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 5, Aifs: 2, TXop: 188.

[   54.647204] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  109.567053] urxvtd used greatest stack depth: 4224 bytes left
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to change this line : ssid="wlan" 

And wlan is the name of the AP that you want to connect.

----------

## saz

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you need to change this line : ssid="wlan" 
> 
> And wlan is the name of the AP that you want to connect.

 

I'm sorry but I dont understand... Where should I change that? I already have it in wpa_supplicant.conf...   :Confused: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, this is your config :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

  ssid="wlan"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=RSN

  pairwise=CCMP

  group=CCMP

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="ultrasecretpassword"

}
```

The line is invalid : ssid="wlan"

It should be something like this : ssid="ZON-E0E0" for example if I want to connect to the first AP(CELL 01)  that iwlist scan detect.

----------

## cach0rr0

his ssid is quite literally "wlan"

but it doesn't show up in the scan results

----------

## d2_racing

That's why I asked where he wants to connect.

----------

## saz

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, this is your config :
> 
> ```
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Oh, it seems you didn't understand my problem. I want to connect to a network that is called "wlan" but as you can see in my iwlist scan it isnt even being detected! Thats the whole issue here, the strange part is that everything was working great before I changed the encryption from WEP to WPA2...

That's what boggles my mind, hows changing the encryption of my network has made my system incapable of even detecting it...

----------

## d2_racing

Did you disable the SSID broadcast ?

----------

## saz

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Did you disable the SSID broadcast ?

 

Nope, as I said on a previous post, I did not:

 *saz wrote:*   

> I am seeing networks from different channels and I did not make it invisible (I have SSID Broadcast ticked) but I think that even if it was invisible scan_ssid=1 would fix it?

 

----------

## cach0rr0

change the channel on the wireless router? 

worth a try at least; pick a channel that doesn't show up in your scan results. 9 or 11 look good - what channel is it set to currently?

----------

## saz

Again, I'm sorry for my delayed feedback, but I was away the past couple of weeks.

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> change the channel on the wireless router? 
> 
> worth a try at least; pick a channel that doesn't show up in your scan results. 9 or 11 look good - what channel is it set to currently?

 

I just tried channel 9 and it detected the network and connected but I did not get an IP, I sent a DHCP request but it timed out.

----------

## toralf

Do you need some firmware, eg. I needed net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode for my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection". Furthermore wpa_gui from the package net-wireless/wpa_supplicant migth help you

.

----------

## saz

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Do you need some firmware, eg. I needed net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode for my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection". Furthermore wpa_gui from the package net-wireless/wpa_supplicant migth help you
> 
> .

 

nope, as I said in my first post, everything was working fine before changing WEP encryption to WPA2.

----------

## toralf

 *saz wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Do you need some firmware, eg. I needed net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode for my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection". Furthermore wpa_gui from the package net-wireless/wpa_supplicant migth help you
> 
> . 
> 
> nope, as I said in my first post, everything was working fine before changing WEP encryption to WPA2.

 Well, I'm unsure whether firmware doesn't help in this case too, but anyway - I'm just curious whether you need this line :

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

or not.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *saz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I just tried channel 9 and it detected the network and connected but I did not get an IP, I sent a DHCP request but it timed out.

 

so:

-associate: success

-authenticate: success

wpa_supplicant's work is done

-dhcpcd: fail

see if setting a static IP gives you connectivity. If it does, we figure out what's wrong with dhcp. If it doesn't, you're either not associated, or not connected.

if you are on a relatively recent kernel, dhcpcd v4 will not work; should be the latest v5 build available in portage.

----------

## saz

I just tried static and still got no address. This is so strange, I really cannot see where this might be coming from...

Btw, in wpa_supplicant I am getting:

```
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
```

Dunno what's that all about.

----------

## cach0rr0

let's try paring down your wpa_supplicant.conf a bit

```

network={ 

ssid="wlan" 

scan_ssid=1 

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

psk="somepassword" 

} 

```

just that, nothing else. See if you still get issues.

----------

## saz

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> let's try paring down your wpa_supplicant.conf a bit
> 
> ```
> 
> network={ 
> ...

 

same thing, nothing changed.

----------

